# I'm in Durango!



## laurenS147 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hola!

My son and I have been in Durango for a full week now. It's been a crazy ride, and not knowing the language has really been tough. I've been blogging about it, when I have time, but I don't have internet at home and am super busy with the students at school. I just wanted to check in with you all;

[Deleted]

Also, I have a question. I need money but haven't gotten paid yet. I bank with Wells Fargo in the US and have money in that account, but don't have my Mexican bank account set up yet. I googled it, but can't find if WF is affiliated with a Mexican bank, so I can withdraw pesos without being charged a large fee.

Suggestions?


Adios!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

laurenS147 said:


> Hola!
> 
> My son and I have been in Durango for a full week now. It's been a crazy ride, and not knowing the language has really been tough. I've been blogging about it, when I have time, but I don't have internet at home and am super busy with the students at school. I just wanted to check in with you all;
> 
> ...


I do not think Wells Fargo has any connection with any Mexican Bank. You will have to arrange a wire transfer with a substantial fee. Or use an ATM with a fee each time. I also bank with Wells Fargo in the US and have opened accounts with other banks for just this reason.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't think WF has anything to do with a Mexican Bank but I found this

https://www.wellsfargo.com/biz/international/money_tips/mexico
hope it helps

Welcome to Mexico!

Please keep us posted on your adventure!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Do the forum rules allow a solicited link to the blog to be posted? I’d be interested in reading it.


----------



## laurenS147 (Aug 23, 2013)

I posted the link to my blog before, and it wasn't deleted. It was deleted this time. If you Google: queso adventures, you will find it.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I am up in the states now and I called my local WF bank and asked and they said no affiliation with any Mexican bank but if you debit card has a PLUS logo on the back you can use any ATM but it will cost you $5.00 from WF and whatever the machine charges, not cheap........


----------



## laurenS147 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you, everyone, for the advice. I ended up just taking money out of an ATM because I really didn't have a choice. My school hasn't set up my Mexican bank account yet; hopefully they will get that taken care of soon, and I can transfer a little bit of money from my wells fargo to my new one. Plus, they will be depositing my check each month into my Mexican bank account, so next month I should be fine. 

Thank you so much for calling and asking for me. I really appreciate that.

And if you are interested in a detailed version of how our first week went, just Google search my blog. I posted pictures of our apartment and pictures from the city of Durango. It's been a very interesting week, to say the least.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Just googled queso adventures but didn't find it


----------



## laurenS147 (Aug 23, 2013)

Odd. Well, put the two words together and add a .com at the end. It's also in my contact information on this forum. Let me know if you can't find it and I will private message it to you.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Found it, thanks! I am trying to downsize my book collection, and, being a YA reader, might have some stuff you can use.


----------



## laurenS147 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm glad! With no Internet at home, and no phone until well, tonight actually, I have been spending my time in the evenings writing about our experiences, and uploading them when I randomly have Wi-Fi. 

It has been a truly rough transition, especially for my little eight-year-old. But I think we will be fine here in a few weeks, once we get into a routine and start to become familiar with how things work here. 

I do have to say, the people here have been lovely, and so very helpful and understanding.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

laurenS147 said:


> Odd. Well, put the two words together and add a .com at the end. It's also in my contact information on this forum. Let me know if you can't find it and I will private message it to you.


You are allowed to put a link to a personal blog in your signature. And now that people are requesting it, it is okay to post it.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I don't think the ATM fees are all that large, if you plan the withdrawals to cover, say, a week or two weeks of cash at a time. About the Mexican bank, I'm assuming the school will establish that account for you because of a direct-deposit relationship with one of the banks. I suggest that you keep your WF account, as well. Best of luck.


----------



## laurenS147 (Aug 23, 2013)

Not terrible. 26 pesos on this end and 5 dollars from Wells Fargo.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

laurenS147 said:


> Not terrible. 26 pesos on this end and 5 dollars from Wells Fargo.


The same for me, $26.00 peso on this end. I have a Chase account and it went from the long time $3.00 US fee to the new $5.00 US fee this year for international.

I guess you had better get started learning Spanish as fast as you can to become more comfortable there.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

laurenS147 said:


> I'm glad! With no Internet at home, and no phone until well, tonight actually, I have been spending my time in the evenings writing about our experiences, and uploading them when I randomly have Wi-Fi.


And a nice blog it is! I was so curious about Durgango that I subscribed to the blog and get email notifications when a new post appears. Nice read over coffee in the morning. You have a pleasant, conversational style of writing that should attract a lot of readers.

You mention that household items are quite expensive, and they certainly are. After you get settled in, perhaps you could ask around and see if there is city flea market. Take a male friend with you and make an afternoon of it. In Juarez, there is the Cerejero's Market --- about ten city blocks where you can find used furniture, tools, electronics, appliances, clothing... You name it, it's there. One day I got a stove, refrigerator, swamp cooler, and nice little dinette set for about $100 each. For an additional $15 I was able to hire three guys who delivered these items, carrying them up a narrow staircase to my apartment. Lamps were everywhere, of course. The quality of the goods ranges from stuff you would never dream of taking home to very high quality. Besides, it's a fun outing and gives you a chance to practice your negotiating skills. I've heard no mention of there being such a market in Durango, but it's really difficult for me to imagine a Mexican city not having a large flea market. 

At any rate, you and your son seem to be acclimating well. I look forward to hearing more.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

laurenS147 said:


> Not terrible. 26 pesos on this end and 5 dollars from Wells Fargo.



I usually withdrawal 10,000 Pesos at a time from ATM's but the problem I have is if the ATM limits you to say 4000 pesos at a time you have to do 3 withdrawals to get the 10K out of it (4+4+2=10K) you are paying 3 times for the machine and 3 times for your bank fees...


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

@chicois8: Sometimes the ATM allows a larger withdrawal than the information on the machine says. I would try at least 8000 and then work downwards by 1000 at a time until it allows a withdrawal. For example, many machines allow 5000, so in your example of obtaining 10,000 that would mean paying fees only twice instead of 3 times. Also, I would never withdraw less than the maximum (i.e. in your example, if 4K is the maximum, then skip the 2K withdrawal).


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

maesonna said:


> @chicois8: Sometimes the ATM allows a larger withdrawal than the information on the machine says. I would try at least 8000 and then work downwards by 1000 at a time until it allows a withdrawal. For example, many machines allow 5000, so in your example of obtaining 10,000 that would mean paying fees only twice instead of 3 times. Also, I would never withdraw less than the maximum (i.e. in your example, if 4K is the maximum, then skip the 2K withdrawal).


If you need 10000 and the machine only gives 4000 then you have to do 3 withdrawals, I recently ran into a machine at an OXXO that had the 4000 limit...Many times with Banamex ATM's I get 10,000 the first time but all my cards are fee free anyway, I was just trying to point out to Lauren that when she said the fees weren't terrible it could turn out to be a lot more expensive ...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Remember; the ATM fee is per transaction. So, you may want to contact WF and increase your daily limit to reduce fees and to reduce the number of times you need to visit the machines. It is easy, but you must make the request online or by phone.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I thought the limit was imposed by the ATM itself, not from the source bank. Or do they both have limits?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Both have limits, every ATM is a different limit, and fees charged...HSBC has a high fee up to 75 pesos where most have a fee of about 25 pesos...I have seen some ATM's that limit each transaction to 4000
or 5000 pesos and others up to 10,000...then your bank charges their fees on a debit card and if you used a credit card there could be a foreign transaction fee for an additional 3%......


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

With B of A you can go online and install your own limits to ATM withdrawals, savings and credit card. I put these limits on in case I lost my card or I was kidnapped. I ran into a problem when I suffered a burst appendix and lived. The hospital "allowed" me to stay at no extra charge until I was able to call the bank and have the limits removed so I could pay the doctors and hospital in full.
Bank of America was extremely helpful and made my funds unlimited until I was able to again put the limits back on my accounts.


----------



## laurenS147 (Aug 23, 2013)

ElPaso2012 said:


> And a nice blog it is! I was so curious about Durgango that I subscribed to the blog and get email notifications when a new post appears. Nice read over coffee in the morning. You have a pleasant, conversational style of writing that should attract a lot of readers.
> 
> You mention that household items are quite expensive, and they certainly are. After you get settled in, perhaps you could ask around and see if there is city flea market. Take a male friend with you and make an afternoon of it. In Juarez, there is the Cerejero's Market --- about ten city blocks where you can find used furniture, tools, electronics, appliances, clothing... You name it, it's there. One day I got a stove, refrigerator, swamp cooler, and nice little dinette set for about $100 each. For an additional $15 I was able to hire three guys who delivered these items, carrying them up a narrow staircase to my apartment. Lamps were everywhere, of course. The quality of the goods ranges from stuff you would never dream of taking home to very high quality. Besides, it's a fun outing and gives you a chance to practice your negotiating skills. I've heard no mention of there being such a market in Durango, but it's really difficult for me to imagine a Mexican city not having a large flea market.
> 
> At any rate, you and your son seem to be acclimating well. I look forward to hearing more.


Thank you so much! I'm going to ask around about a flea market. I'm glad you enjoyed the reading. I read back over it last night and corrected some grammatical errors. The tend to stick out like a sore thumb when you're an English teacher.

Today, our school is celebrating for the Mexican Independence, so I will have lots of pictures and stories to post over the weekend.


----------



## laurenS147 (Aug 23, 2013)

maesonna said:


> Found it, thanks! I am trying to downsize my book collection, and, being a YA reader, might have some stuff you can use.


Thank you so much for your comment on my blog!! This school is DESPERATE for books. They have nothing recent. All the titles are seriously 20 to 30 years old, or older. Nothing for these kiddos, to spark their interest. I just saw one of them reading a Charles in Charge novel. Wasn't that show from the 80's?

Anyway, whatever you can send, we would eat it up. Thank you so much.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

We have Wells Fargo in the states and Santander here in Mexico. We transfer money to ourselves online. There is no charge on the Santander side, but after a year WF changed their policy and charge $2 for each transfer. The money tranfers from our checking account at WF to our checking account at Santander.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There is a very interesting end of the story by Lauren on her blog...so much for the wonderful director...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> There is a very interesting end of the story by Lauren on her blog...so much for the wonderful director...


Interesting? More like a horror story!


----------



## laurenS147 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yep. What can I say? I was wrong. Someone on here warned me and I brushed it aside. I'm a sucker, and naive. 

My kids have shared my blog with their parents. I hope some good comes out of it. They are good kids and deserve better.

You live, you learn.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Interesting? More like a horror story!


It is, indeed!

Wow, how I hope that school was closer to me...
I would have a chat with that guy, with a 2x4


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

laurenS147 said:


> Yep. What can I say? I was wrong. Someone on here warned me and I brushed it aside. I'm a sucker, and naive.
> 
> My kids have shared my blog with their parents. I hope some good comes out of it. They are good kids and deserve better.
> 
> You live, you learn.


Lauren
You are not, YOU ARE NOT, a sucker or naive. And things are not like that in Mexico, as you know, it happens everywhere.
You just met with an imbecile, a guy who works that way as his M.O. 
Your students had a great teacher and you deserve better
Hope you may find a job soon, one that makes up for what just happened
And I really hope that you stay in Mexico, we really need quality teachers like yourself


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I am sure you have learned a lot from that bad experience so just move on. 
You are a very entertaining writer, I never read blogs or watch soap operas but I have to say you got me on both counts! 
Good luck on your next job wherever it will be!


----------

